# First tank ever!



## ben199131837575 (Oct 18, 2018)

Hey, everyone. This is my first tank setup and I wanted to share it with this community.


I was originally was going for the whole aquascape thing, but realised that I am not an artist XD. Anyway, here is some photos of the tank...also a turtle.



https://imgur.com/a/R2sMVUv


These photos are a few weeks old, and some of these plants have grown loads, especially my amazon swords (bought one plant, and managed to split twice and twice again). My dwarf sag has spread a bit to.


Also, can anyone tell me what the 3 plants are that are front left, front right, and front right(but a bit to the left).


----------



## couger (Jun 4, 2018)

Welcome and very nice set up. The plants you ask about could be Anubis narrow leaf but I am not sure.


----------



## johnnymax (Jun 11, 2019)

Nice Tank


----------

